# A second retirement



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I have just retired for the second time. Moved from a small landholding where we had chickens, cows, pigs, gardens, the usual, to a condo in town. National forest within 30 miles, Buffalo river nearby, Corps of Engineers lakes within driving distance. 

Stranger in town, so have not had to opportunity to find private landholdings where I might hunt or fish. Forest Service hdq in town, so I can probably find maps of the Nat'l forest areas open to hunting. C of E offices within driving distance.

Any suggestions as to how and where I might look otherwise? 

Ox


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

American Legion, VFW, Eagles, Moose, or a Masonic lodge, if so inclined. Meet some people who know some people, ya know? Maybe the local range, or gun/fishing shop. You're not that awful far from KK (JD) are you? Might send him a PM.

Mon


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

frogmammy gave you many of the places I'd post.

Although I'd add as to the gun/fishing shops try to find the small mom & pop type stores not the big box type; they are more in touch with the locals.

Another thought, the local pub? Hey ya never know..... :buds:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

For fishing options is easy. Go to the bait stores and boat services at the river and lakes and inquire about local fishing clubs. You may also learn of hunting clubs by visiting the local gun, ammo and bow supply stores near you.

Also remember that retired old folks most always find a cafÃ© or fast food joint to congregate for coffee and breakfast special and seek out those old coot watering holes and get acquainted and learn about hunting options.

If y'all are church going people use the usual church social network to find the connections you seek.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I second Shrek's idea about the local cafe where the retired folks meet...we have a little cafe here called "The Sunspot". It holds probably 20 people max but it is the go to place to find out the local news, check up on your friends, and where to find the best hunting and fishing spots.  We only have tables so everyone sits where ever you can find a seat and so you get very interesting conversation usually.


----------



## kilgrosh (Apr 29, 2014)

Besides those ideas posted, I'd look up rod & gun clubs. I don't know if you have them in Arkansas but in PA they are a bunch.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Guys; some good ideas. We go to church--takes a while to get widely acquainted, but we'll get there. Nearest gun club 35 miles or so. VFW and Legion have only a bar and pool tables, not my bag. 

The lodges are a good idea, and I just have to find the watering holes for old coots. It will take a while. I will certainly visit the gun shops and bait stores.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Go to the local Social Security hole (liars pond). Talk to anyone there, they will lie about where they caught the big one, then horn in on the competition. Hunting is even easier here, watch where the road kill is and drive by, many times a day will up your chances. Best and cheapest is to get out, but there are road hunters and 55 mph bullets (cars), too. lol....James


----------

